# Man, it's hot.....



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I got up in the dark at 5:30am this Saturday morning, ate breakfast, got things all ready, and hit the road at 6:30am. Rode 3.5 hrs./56 miles, until getting back home at 10am....it was too hot already :blush2:

This may not be eye-opening to some, but my Saturday mornings used to start with a 9am wake up....and sometimes I wouldn't hit the road until 1pm


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I totally agree; check the weather report avoid the vallley


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Without knowing where you live, it's hard to compare. Today was 109 degrees in Death Valley, though you probably don't live there. 

This summer has been very hot all over southern CA, worse in some areas. I live on the central coast, and even there, it's hot to ride by mid-day. I don't know how riders get through it in LA county or closer to the deserts.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

It was 108F at my house in San Diego friday. The day before it was in the low 80's. Yesterday it again got up to 105F. Left on a 30 miler at 8:30 and wished we'd left at 7:30. Had to climb a long hill back up to my house on the way home and it was already over 100F...and it wasn't even 11am.

It's supposed to be cooler today and I sure hope so because I'm leaving on a 50 miler in about 45 minutes!


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

it was 110 friday in Hollywood friday. yesterday was 104 in Thousand Oaks where i live.
hot but not scorching today, prolly in the upper 90's. did 30 miles and made it back before 11 and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

89* right now. I'm gonna do a late afternoon ride.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wilson was cool yesterday, but past Clear Creek on the way down. Welcome to hell!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*best coast*

we bailed for Brentwood, Santa Monica and Malibu on Sat. via PCH. Warm but tolerable with the breeze. Also got to stop and watch the Super Scooper planes scoop up water from the ocean and dump it on the Sullivan Cyn fire. Good summer fun.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sunday was a nice break in the heat. Judging by all the people out yesterday/Monday we had similar thoughts. I didn't even think of getting on the bike the past couple weeks when it was regularly 92F+ and the prior days where it was 107-108F. Found other indoor activities but I did miss the saddle time.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

We were finishing our Saturday ride around 11. Temp on my garmin said 105.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Based on prof, location is orange county ca


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> I got up in the dark at 5:30am this Saturday morning, ate breakfast, got things all ready, and hit the road at 6:30am. Rode 3.5 hrs./56 miles, until getting back home at 10am....it was too hot already :blush2:
> 
> This may not be eye-opening to some, but my Saturday mornings used to start with a 9am wake up....and sometimes I wouldn't hit the road until 1pm


I see the motivation is coming back!!! Great to see that you are out there riding early Ron. Should come out to some of BCI's Sunday rides. This Sunday's route has some good climbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Fogey (Oct 18, 2012)

I live in Indian Wells, near Palm Springs. We frequently have daytime temperatures in excess of 110° during the summer, so pre-dawn rides are the order of the day. Now that things are cooling off, I find I still prefer the peace and solitude of the early workout. I expect I will until it gets too chilly, then I'll become more conventional in my ride scheduling. Thank goodness for a really good headlight.


----------



## applejmp (Oct 18, 2012)

The Inland Empire has been pretty hot lately. I'm working with a company in the Inland Empire that wants to hire avid cyclists. Anyone know someone who is really computer savvy and knows their way around a bike?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

applejmp said:


> The Inland Empire has been pretty hot lately. I'm working with a company in the Inland Empire that wants to hire avid cyclists. Anyone know someone who is really computer savvy and knows their way around a bike?


Depends on what you mean by 'computer saavy'.


----------



## applejmp (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, advanced Excel and Word skills. Type 45wpm+... Be able to input bike parts and accessories quickly and efficiently.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Can I telecommute?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's your new workstation.


----------



## applejmp (Oct 18, 2012)

redondoaveb said:


> Here's your new workstation.


That is too funny! Unfortunately, I need someone who is willing to commute to the Riverside area.


----------

